# How will I know when BOB is gone?



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Bob apparently has SLS and the kindest thing I can do is Euthanasia, right?

So, whether I choose vodka or orajel, how will I know when he indeed has crossed the rainbow bridge to the Great Rainforest in the Sky??


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

When he stops twitching(sp?). Usually for a couple seconds they will kick like to get out of whatever you use then they twitch for a second and then its over. The whole thing should take less then 10-20 seconds.
J


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about BOB.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Naming them makes everything SO much harder...

The GF tired to give names to the first dozen or so back in 2004 but after 100 or so, she gave up  whew.....


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

My wife once asked why my snakes don't have names. I told her when you find a name they will answer to let me know and I'll name them that.

Sorry about the froglet.


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just lost a baby brazillian yellowhead this morning. He seemed to have sts so I was expecting it. Couldn't hardly catch any flies. Although occasionally he did nab one. He was still putting forth an effort to eat so I couldn't bring myself to end the little ones life prematurely. He was very scrawny when he arrived so I knew there was something up. Sorry to hear about BOB.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

WVFROGGER23 said:


> He was very scrawny when he arrived so I knew there was something up.


Someone sold you a froglet in that condition???


----------



## WVFROGGER23 (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, but the froglet was very young and just appeared skinny unless you closely watched him try to eat. Then the condition just worsened from there. The breeder where I got him has always been a great person and I have got a ton of great frogs from them. I wouldn't think twice about getting more. Things happen. I have heard yellowheads have some problems due to inbreeding in their gene pool anyway.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Thats a good attitude........sometimes there are mistakes.

Impressive.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the condolences. BOB went peacefully, bathed in orajel. It happened with a little kicking then a little twitch, and yes, seconds and it was over.

I was concerned about him when it took SO very long for his front legs to pop. It was as if he didn't have the proper strength to break them out of the skin. Has anyone else who has morphed out sls froglets noticed anything strange about them popping their legs? I know I haven't been around the board that long, but in doing searches for SLS there doesn't seem to be "hard to pop front legs" in the titles. (now someone else will search and show me where I'm wrong  )

Maybe this is an area we could monitor, and be able to predict sls before they make it to morphing out.


----------

